# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ترمینال ۱۴۰۱ بفرمایید داخل

## 1401

...

----------


## 1401

۱۴۰۱ نبود ؟ :Y (407):

----------


## Lionper

منم هستم

----------


## meghdad

موفق باشی دادا
ولی پیشنهادم اینه کلا دور انجمن نت خط بکشی
چون اگر کنترل نشه کلا ازز مسیر دورت میکنه

----------


## Khati

منم کنکوری 1401
اسمم خاطره است مال اصفهانم
شغل اینام ندارم جون الان کلاس یازدهمم
هدفمم  داروسازیه
پارسالم ازمون های گزینه 2 بودم خیییلی راضی بودم ازش موسسه خوبی رو انتخاب کردید کارنامه ها و تحلیل آزمون هایی که بهتون میدن فوق العاده است
ولی امسال چون ازمون ها غیر حضوری ترجیح دادم دفترچه سوالات رو از نت بگیرم حل کنم سهمیه و اینام ندارم :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (105):  اگه دوست داشتین و سوالی راجع به نظام اموزشی جدید داشتید خوشحال میشم راهنماییتون کنم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## 1401

> ������
> منم هستم


خوش اومدید فقط کاش خودتونو معرفی میکردید

----------


## 1401

> موفق باشی دادا
> ولی پیشنهادم اینه کلا دور انجمن نت خط بکشی
> چون اگر کنترل نشه کلا ازز مسیر دورت میکنه


ممنون ولی هدف این تاپیک گذاشتن گزارش درس خوندن و چت کردن و اینا نیست فقط خواستم  هزار و چهارصدویکیا بیان خودشونو معرفی کنن هدفشونو مشخص کنن ۲ سال دیگه همین موقع بیایم آپ کنیم بگیم چیکار کردیم کجا قبول شدیم و اگر موفق شده بوده روش کارمون رو به بقیه منتقل کنیم

----------


## nikman

> ممنون ولی هدف این تاپیک گذاشتن گزارش درس خوندن و چت کردن و اینا نیست فقط خواستم  هزار و چهارصدویکیا بیان خودشونو معرفی کنن هدفشونو مشخص کنن ۲ سال دیگه همین موقع بیایم آپ کنیم بگیم چیکار کردیم کجا قبول شدیم و اگر موفق شده بوده روش کارمون رو به بقیه منتقل کنیم


این که مردم بیان اطلاعات شخصی خودشون رو به اشتراک بزارن،احتمال سوء استفاده از اون اطلاعات نیست؟!
خودت .....هستی،بقیه هم فکر می کنی مثل خودتن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## 1401

> منم کنکوری 1401
> اسمم خاطره است مال اصفهانم
> شغل اینام ندارم جون الان کلاس یازدهمم
> هدفمم  داروسازیه
> پارسالم ازمون های گزینه 2 بودم خیییلی راضی بودم ازش موسسه خوبی رو انتخاب کردید کارنامه ها و تحلیل آزمون هایی که بهتون میدن فوق العاده است
> ولی امسال چون ازمون ها غیر حضوری ترجیح دادم دفترچه سوالات رو از نت بگیرم حل کنم سهمیه و اینام ندارم اگه دوست داشتین و سوالی راجع به نظام اموزشی جدید داشتید خوشحال میشم راهنماییتون کنم


خوش اومدید و موفق باشید 
متشکرم از کمکتون من خودم تو همین کار هستم به نظر من حتما آزمون بنویسید دانلود کردن سوالات و حل اونها در منزل اصلا مهم نیست شما به جای اینکار میتونید کتاب تست کار کنید هزینه ای که برای آزمون میکنید برای قرار دادن خودتون تو حال و هوای رقابته حتی اگر ۵۰ نفر شرکت کننده باشه در ضمن خودتونو ملزم میکنید که به برنامه آزمون برسید . با شرکت نکردن تو آزمون چرخه عمل و پاداش عمل رو میشکنید . تلاش بدون نتیجه و پاداش باعث میشه در بلند مدت سرد بشید و از جو رقابت فاصله بگیرید مخصوصا امسال که مدرسه هم نیست پس عملا هیچ اهرم فشاری وجود نداره

----------


## 1401

> این که مردم بیان اطلاعات شخصی خودشون رو به اشتراک بزارن،احتمال سوء استفاده از اون اطلاعات نیست؟!
> خودت .....هستی،بقیه هم فکر می کنی مثل خودتن


ببینم شما با این اطلاعات که من دادم مثلا رشتم تجربیه هدفم رشته پزشکیه تو کدوم شهر زندگی میکنم میتونی ازم سوئ استفاده کنی  :Yahoo (68):  شما فیلم تخیلی زیاد میبینی

----------


## nikman

> ببینم شما با این اطلاعات که من دادم مثلا رشتم تجربیه هدفم رشته پزشکیه تو کدوم شهر زندگی میکنم میتونی ازم سوئ استفاده کنی  شما فیلم تخیلی زیاد میبینی


آره،زیاد میبینم.
_ _خودتی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## 1401

> آره،زیاد میبینم.
> _ _خودتی


ببین این تاپیک تو نیست که مثل یابو سرتو انداختی اومدی تو داری توهین میکنی کسی از تو درخواست کرد بیای تو این تاپیک والله نمیدونم بعضیا فشار زیاد بهشون اومده خل و چل شدن دنبال بهونه واسه درگیری و فحش دادنن

----------


## Lionper

> خوش اومدید فقط کاش خودتونو معرفی میکردید


همین چیز میزای تو فقط شهرم فرق می‌کنه

----------


## elnaz_

سلام منم 1401 ولی متاسفانه هنوز نتونستم شروع کنم25 سالمه و هدفم مامایی یا هوشبری دولتی شیراز هست...

----------


## Amirhossein..

سلام منم1401هستم،یازدهم ریاضی از تبریز :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mohamad_R

ممد ار هستم ، ارزوی موفقیت دارم براتون :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

